
Does Ubuntu Touch consume less power than Android? - yiedyie
http://askubuntu.com/q/476137/82315#content
======
mdeslaur
So someone asks if Ubuntu Touch consumes less power, and another person
replies basically "Maybe, nobody knows yet."

How is this Hacker News worthy?

------
Touche
This doesn't say how much less power. Is it significant? iOS also doesn't have
a VM but that doesn't make it easier on the battery vs Android, so why would
that be the reason for Ubuntu? Perhaps Ubuntu just doesn't have a lot of
services running in the background currently?

~~~
adamors
Not sure why you were downvoted, this really is a useless submission.

------
jaxbot
While true, that's like saying i++ is more efficient than i = i + 1 in an
application that makes several SQL queries per run.

You can micro optimize areas of code for better CPU (and thus battery)
efficiency, but the largest use of power in a phone is the cellular radio,
WiFi, bluetooth, screen, digitizer, and other bits of hardware. The CPU makes
a difference, but most likely not in a noticeable way

